
Vue.js debugging in Chrome and VS Code - lobo_tuerto
https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode-recipes/blob/b906210b75e157b1e4138a5598758b87e15fab3b/vuejs-cli/README.md
======
ramon
Nice job! I love the performance of VS Code, now with Vue debugging
capabilities it's rocking!

